# World of Warcraft graphics issue



## liquidfigment (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have a MacBookPro 15" 2.4 ghz Core 2 Duo with the GeForce 8600M GT.  I have been playing World of Warcraft on it for about a year now and always had this issue, just never got around to fixing it (I don't play often on my laptop).  During in-game gryphon flights (I would imagine due to the number of graphic renderings required) the framerate in-game drops to almost nil and sometimes locks the game up completely so I have to restart.  I would often point the in-game camera up so it didn't have to render the ground below and also zoomed in to first person view so it didn't have to render my character and this seemed to work... but for one of the top-end MacBook laptops(when I bought it) , I assume this game should be running smooth as silk (I have tried on all graphic settings). 

So all that being said... has anyone run into this problem with their MacBooks or MacBookPros with World of Warcraft? I don't play any other games on it, so can't say if it is this game specific, but every other program I run goes smoothly.  Thanks in advance.

Liquid


----------



## maz94protege (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to play WOW,  i had first started on my old Mac Mini G4 1.42ghz with only 512mb ram, never any issues there. and on my current 1.83ghz Macbook1 with 2gb ram, and a 9400m graphics card, never any issues.  I never got into any big intense fights but the only thing that lagged was my old 1Meg DSL connection.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mythrilsiren (Mar 23, 2010)

Other than turning all ur in game graphics down- including the range and the details of everything- I can't imagine why you'd be having that many issues. Have you considered possible getting more Ram or even a new graphic card?  I know it seems silly since you just bought it, but with the new patches and the requirements continually increasing for in-game "crispness" it might be a better bet to just upgrade your cards and memory. I was having issues on my OS and I upgraded my memory and it ran much better.  Just an option to consider.

Good luck!


----------



## maz94protege (Jul 19, 2010)

After the latest update that was pushed out a few days ago, i ended up turning down the graphics levels and it does not look as well as it used to on full screen, but screen play is much smoother.


----------



## Brand0n (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a graphics update designed for WoW and its free its somwhere on the apple website i forgot where though


----------



## primestr (May 20, 2011)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/macosx-cuda-3.2.17-driver.html

Download this and install. It's some optimizing driver nvidia have made for OSX.

It gave me 5 more FPS in League of legends


----------



## Korey (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice information and thanks for sharing such wonderful information i have resolve my issues from this information and keep sharing. 

Strategy Games


----------

